# jurassic mémoire



## vieukh (24 Juin 2010)

bonjour

"nioube", je me lance
(il est probable que je sévirai surtout sur ce forum).

afin de redonner vie à de vieux powermac, (7300/7600/9500/9600/etc)
j'aimerais savoir s'il est encore possible de se procurer des barrettes dimm 5 volts.
pour l'instant, mes recherches sont demeurées vaines.

si quelqu'un d'entre-vous pouvait me mettre sur une piste, je lui en serais reconnaissant.

merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

Je crois que certains s'en procurent aux états unis (Melaure, si tu nous lis), reste aussi les brokers (mémoire d'occasion). Par contre, pour ce qui est des 5 volts, j'ai un doute, il me semble bien que ces machines utilisent de la 3,3 volts, comme mes deux 5500 ! En tout cas, attention, c'est de la "non ECC" ou "no parity" qu'il faut, faute de quoi les barrettes sont au mieux reconnues pour la moitié de leur capacité par le Mac, et dans le pire, simplement ignorées !

Ah, aussi, je crois que toutes ces machines n'utilisent pas la même, certaines se contenteraient de FPS, d'autres exigeraient de l'EDO !


----------



## vieukh (24 Juin 2010)

merci pour la réponse

les références que j'ai trouvé :
dimm 5 volts FPM 168 broches 60/70 nanosecondes


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

Je viens de vérifier : c'est effectivement de la FPS 70 ns, sauf le 9600, les modèles à 200 et 233 Mhz utilisent bien de la 70 ns, mais ceux à 300 et 350 nécessitent de la 60 ns. Par ailleurs, sur tous les modèles cités dans ton premier post, les barrettes doivent être montées par paires (les DIMM 168 broches FPM et EDO sont des barrettes 32 bits), chaque paire devant occuper le même emplacement dans une banque différente si tu veux bénéficier de l'entrelacement (équivalent de cette époque du dual channel actuel). Par exemple paire 1 barrette 1 emplacement 1 de la banque 1, barrette 2 emplacement 1 de la banque 2 (voir exemple sur le schema, avec 3 paires de valeurs différentes) :




Sinon, c'est bien de la 5 volts, mais en ce qui concerne les 7600/8600/9600, c'est de l'EDO, pas de la FPS (néanmoins, la FPS est supportée, mais au prix d'une légère baisse de performance).


----------



## vieukh (24 Juin 2010)

bonsoir
merci pour ces informations.
pour ce qui est de l'entrelacement; je savais.
en revanche j'ignorais la spécificité des 9600.
je n'aime pas seulement comprendre; j'aime apprendre aussi.


----------



## claude72 (24 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, sur tous les modèles cités dans ton premier post, les barrettes doivent être montées par paires (les DIMM 168 broches FPM et EDO sont des barrettes 32 bits), chaque paire devant occuper le même emplacement dans une banque différente si tu veux bénéficier de l'entrelacement (équivalent de cette époque du dual channel actuel).


Il n'est obligatoire de les monter par paire, c'est seulement recommandé (si possible) car ça permet de bénéficier de l'entrelacement et donc d'un gain de performance (annoncé de l'ordre de 10%)...

... mais si elles ne sont pas montées par paire, ça fonctionne aussi bien, mais juste un peu moins vite !


----------



## Invité (24 Juin 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> "nioube", je me lance
> (il est probable que je sévirai surtout sur ce forum).
> ...



Très bonne adresse chez OWC


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Il n'est obligatoire de les monter par paire, c'est seulement recommandé (si possible) car ça permet de bénéficier de l'entrelacement et donc d'un gain de performance (annoncé de l'ordre de 10%)...
> 
> ... mais si elles ne sont pas montées par paire, ça fonctionne aussi bien, mais juste un peu moins vite !



Effectivement, j'avais loupé une case à cocher dans Guru ! Cela dit, à l'unité, le ralentissement doit quand même être plus conséquent que ne serait la simple suppression du mode entrelacé, car ça implique deux cycles d'horloge au lieu d'un (ou 4 au lieu de 2 pour les données traitées par les modules Altivec, qui eux travaillent en 128 bits) pour extraire une donnée de la Ram (contrairement au 603, le 604 ne peut pas travailler en mode 32 bits, il ne connaît que le mode 64 bits) !


----------



## claude72 (25 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, à l'unité, le ralentissement doit quand même être plus conséquent que ne serait la simple suppression du mode entrelacé, car ça implique deux cycles d'horloge au lieu d'un (...) pour extraire une donnée de la Ram (contrairement au 603, le 604 ne peut pas travailler en mode 32 bits, il ne connaît que le mode 64 bits) !


Je ne sais pas... pour les 10% de vitesse en plus, je ne fais que retransmettre ce que j'ai lu ailleurs...

... cependant, j'ai utilisé longtemps un PM8500 pour la PAO et des PM7300 pour les RIP et pour internet, plus un PM8600 chez moi (donc tous des Mac avec processeur 604, qui ont ensuite été upgradés en G3), et je n'ai jamais vraiment constaté de différence de vitesse entre mémoires par-paires ou pas-par-paire... ni même constaté d'amélioration flagrante en passant du mode non-appairé au mode appairé, ni de dégradation en faisant l'inverse, même sur le Mac de PAO (qui est celui que j'ai le plus utilisé) ???

... donc tout ce que je peux dire c'est que si amélioration il y a , elle est certainement plus proche des 10 % annoncés que du 50% qu'il serait théoriquement possible de gagner en passant de 2 cycles d'horloge à 1 seul cycle.





> (ou 4 au lieu de 2 pour les données traitées par les modules Altivec, qui eux travaillent en 128 bits)


Euhhh... les modules Altivec, il me semble que c'est sur les G4 ??? or ce type de RAM n'était utilisé que sur des Mac avec processeurs 601, 603 et 604 ?
(et je suppose que quand on remplaçait la carte-fille à proc 601/604 par une carte G4, l'interfaçage du G4 avec la vieille carte-mère devait se débrouiller pour régler ce problème de nombre de bits ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas... pour les 10% de vitesse en plus, je ne fais que retransmettre ce que j'ai lu ailleurs...



10%, c'est bien ce que je disais, l'entrelacement à lui seul, c'est au mieux 1 à 2% de gain



claude72 a dit:


> ... donc tout ce que je peux dire c'est que si amélioration il y a , elle est certainement plus proche des 10 % annoncés que du 50% qu'il serait théoriquement possible de gagner en passant de 2 cycles d'horloge à 1 seul cycle.



2 cycles au lieu d'un, c'est 10%, pas 50%, ça correspond, 50%, ce sont toutes les opérations qu'il faudrait ramener à un seul cycles, certaines peuvent prendre jusqu'à 8 cycles, sur un processeur RISC !



claude72 a dit:


> Euhhh... les modules Altivec, il me semble que c'est sur les G4 ??? or ce type de RAM n'était utilisé que sur des Mac avec processeurs 601, 603 et 604 ?



J'ai le clavier qui a fourché, je pensais aux modules de calcul en virgule flottante, mais ces Ram n'ont pas servies avec les 601 et les 603, qui utilisaient de la SIMM 72 broches, seulement avec des 603e ou ev et les 604 !



claude72 a dit:


> (et je suppose que quand on remplaçait la carte-fille à proc 601/604 par une carte G4, l'interfaçage du G4 avec la vieille carte-mère devait se débrouiller pour régler ce problème de nombre de bits ?)



Non, les Mac à processeur 601 et 604 (et une bonne partie de ceux à processeur 603, à l'exception des séries Performa 52x0, 53x0, 62x0 et 63x0) avaient déjà une carte mère 64 bits, *les 64 bits introduits avec le processeur G5, ce sont ceux du bus d'adresses*, le bus de données est en 64 bits sur les Mac (sauf les exceptions ci dessus) depuis l'apparition des PowerMac 6100/60 Mhz !

Il est d'ailleurs intéressant de noter que jusqu'à ce qu'IBM sorte le G5, le nombre de bits qu'on associait à chaque processeur était celui du bus et des registres de données (processeurs 680x = 8 bits ou 8/16 bits (c'est à dire bus de données 8 bits, registres internes 16 bits), le 68000 = 16/32 bits, à partir du 6820 : 32 bits, PPC 601 à G4 : 64 bits, G5 : 128 bits), ça n'est qu'en 2003, depuis le G5 qu'on a inversé la tendance et commencé à parler de la largeur du bus d'adresses ! 

Par contre, pour le fameux problème des Mac 68030 qui pouvaient être 32 bits clean ou non, là, on parlait bien du bus d'adresses, car les processeurs 68000 à 68020 n'avaient qu'un bus d'adresses sur 24 bits, et comme Apple a associé des processeurs 68030 avec des Rom conçues pour des processeurs 68000 ( sur le SE30, par exemple), il fallait une extension pour pallier à ce défaut du programme interne.


----------



## claude72 (28 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... mais ces Ram n'ont pas servies avec les 601 et les 603, qui utilisaient de la SIMM 72 broches, seulement avec des 603e ou ev et les 604 !


Il y a les 7200/8200 qui ont un processeur 601 et qui utilisent ce type de RAM 168 broches 5V (EDO ou FPM, je ne sais plus), et les 7500 qui utilisent aussi de la 168 broches 5V avec un processeur 601.

Quant au 603 ou 603e/ev, désolé, je ne sais jamais exactement quel déclinaison du 603 est dans les Performa 6400/5400 et 6500/5500, et j'ai utilisé l'appellation "603" de façon générique pour la famille.





> Non, les Mac à processeur 601 et 604 (et une bonne partie de ceux à processeur 603, à l'exception des séries Performa 52x0, 53x0, 62x0 et 63x0) avaient déjà une carte mère 64 bits,(...) le bus de données est en 64 bits sur les Mac (sauf les exceptions ci dessus) depuis l'apparition des PowerMac 6100/60 Mhz !


Ce qui explique donc que :

 dans les Performa 52x0, 53x0, 62x0 et 63x0, il n'est pas nécessaire d'appairer les barrettes, car ces Mac sont 32 bits, et donc les 32 bits de la carte-mère peuvent accéder directement aux 32 bits de chaque barrette SIMM 72 broches,

 dans les 6100 / 7100 / 8100 il faut mettre les barrettes de RAM par paire, car les barrettes SIMM 72 broches n'ont que 32 bits de données alors que la carte-mère est en 64 bits, donc pour chaque mot de 64 bits présent sur le bus de données, il faut une barrette de RAM pour les 32 bits inférieurs et une 2e barrette de RAM pour les 32 bits supérieurs,


 dans les 7200/8200, 5400/6400, 5500/6500 et 7500/7600/7300/8500/8600/9500/9600 il n'est pas non plus nécessaire d'appairer les barrettes puisque les DIMM 168 broches fonctionnent en 64 bits comme la carte-mère...
... mais alors dans ce cas, quel est l'avantage dans les 7500/7600/7300/8500/8600/9500/9600 d'appairer 2 barrettes de RAM 64 bits (soit 128 bits) pour fonctionner avec une carte-mère 64 bits ???

peut-être de permettre d'envoyer la donnée suivante sur une 2e barrette pendant que la 1re barrette écrits la donnée précédente ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Quant au 603 ou 603e/ev, désolé, je ne sais jamais exactement quel déclinaison du 603 est dans les Performa 6400/5400 et 6500/5500, et j'ai utilisé l'appellation "603" de façon générique pour la famille.



Ok, c'est 603e pour les 5400/6400 et 603ev pour les 5500/6500, en fait, les seuls Mac à avoir utilisé le 603 étaient les 5200/6200, à partir des 5300/6300, c'était le 603e



claude72 a dit:


> Ce qui explique donc que :
> 
> &#8226; dans les Performa 52x0, 53x0, 62x0 et 63x0, il n'est pas nécessaire d'appairer les barrettes, car ces Mac sont 32 bits, et donc les 32 bits de la carte-mère peuvent accéder directement aux 32 bits de chaque barrette SIMM 72 broches,
> 
> &#8226; dans les 6100 / 7100 / 8100 il faut mettre les barrettes de RAM par paire, car les barrettes SIMM 72 broches n'ont que 32 bits de données alors que la carte-mère est en 64 bits, donc pour chaque mot de 64 bits présent sur le bus de données, il faut une barrette de RAM pour les 32 bits inférieurs et une 2e barrette de RAM pour les 32 bits supérieurs,



Vala !



claude72 a dit:


> &#8226; dans les 7200/8200, 5400/6400, 5500/6500 et 7500/7600/7300/8500/8600/9500/9600 il n'est pas non plus nécessaire d'appairer les barrettes puisque les DIMM 168 broches fonctionnent en 64 bits comme la carte-mère...
> ... mais alors dans ce cas, quel est l'avantage dans les 7500/7600/7300/8500/8600/9500/9600 d'appairer 2 barrettes de RAM 64 bits (soit 128 bits) pour fonctionner avec une carte-mère 64 bits ???
> 
> peut-être de permettre d'envoyer la donnée suivante sur une 2e barrette pendant que la 1re barrette écrits la donnée précédente ?



Appairer les barrettes permet l'entrelacement, c'est à dire écrire deux mots très longs (de 64 bits) sur deux barrettes dans le même cycle d'horloge. Toutefois, ceci ne peut fonctionner qu'à condition que la Ram soit de l'EDO, car la FPM ne supporte pas ce mode de fonctionnement, donc seuls les Mac supportant la Ram EDO (exclusivement, comme les 5500/6500*, ou supportant les deux types de Ram, comme les 7/8/9600) peuvent avoir accès à ce mode.

(*) A noter que les 5500/6500 supportent aussi le mode "entrelacé" lorsqu'ils sont dotés de deux barrettes identiques.


----------



## vieukh (28 Juin 2010)

bonsoir

s'il vous plait; continuez.
je m'instruit !


----------



## Invité (29 Juin 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> s'il vous plait; continuez.
> je m'instruit !



J'avais pas capté pour le nom ! 

T'as changé de crémerie alors




PS : l'adresse que j'ai donné chez OWC est tout à fait fiable, c'est des super pro du Mac


----------



## vieukh (29 Juin 2010)

Invité a dit:


> J'avais pas capté pour le nom !
> 
> T'as changé de crémerie alors
> 
> ...



rien ne t'échappe à toi !
j'espérais bien.


----------



## vieukh (1 Juillet 2010)

Invité a dit:


> J'avais pas capté pour le nom !
> 
> T'as changé de crémerie alors
> 
> ...


----------



## Superparati (7 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour Pascal 77 

J'ai lu avec beaucoup d'attention tes messages ainsi que ceux des autres participants, encore une fois c'est très instructif 

Comme quoi, les dinosaures peuvent encore nous être utile à comprendre le fonctionnement d'un ordinateur !

D'ailleurs j'aimerai bien un de ces quatre disséquer un old Mac et comprendre son fonctionnement de A à Z en suivant le fonctionnement de la carte mère, ou va l'information que devient-elle.

J'ai compris le fonctionnement théorique mais j'espère pouvoir le faire au travers d'un ancêtre  (physiquement !) _(Une idée de projet !)_


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2010)

Oui je vous lis Pascal, mais j'étais au Japon 15 jours !!!

En effet je commande de la RAM chez macsales.com et ils en ont encore pour les vieux Macs, sauf peut-être les 68000 maintenant. Là il y a encore welovemac.com


----------

